
Drone crash leads Swiss Post and Matternet to suspend autonomous deliveries - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/30/drone-crash-near-kids-leads-swiss-post-and-matternet-to-suspend-autonomous-deliveries/
======
trhway
>The second failure in May, however, led to the drone attempting to deploy its
parachute again, only to sever the line somehow and plummet to earth, crashing
into the ground some 150 feet from a bunch of kindergartners.

why not put airbags on the drones? Getting hit by a slower falling bunch of
inflated balloons with 5kg suspended in the middle of it vs. getting hit by
those 5kg falling like a brick.

~~~
omegabravo
I hope they take a deeper look at the problem and the root cause before they
try and fix the symptom by putting airbags on the drones.

It sounds like a failure of the engineering process. When I worked in process
engineering we would do an analysis of the whole system and ways that it could
create a dangerous situation. For example, what combination of valves opening
and closing could trap pressurised fluid.

I would like to see their analysis on what happens when things go wrong, such
as a failed parachute.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Failure_mode_and_effects_analy...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Failure_mode_and_effects_analysis)

